# Larger than normal avalanche shovel



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

This is the biggest true breakdown shovel I could find a couple years ago. Its definitely larger than most, and much bigger than my pack shovel, I keep it in my truck and also use it for snowmobiling. I like the D ring grip and the fact it is metal not plastic:

Voile Telepro T6 Snow Shovel at REI.com


----------



## dvanhouten (Dec 29, 2003)

Here is another bigger shovel, from Life Link. I've got an older version of this one & like the longer extension.

Guide


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Volie Telepro*

Hey Dave, 
The volie Tpro is what i have in my pack. It is larger than all the other shovels people i ski with have. We are going to hit up berthoud in the morning if you are interested. It was dumping in Fraser when I left. Give me a call will be touring next weekend just not sure where. My new number is 970-509-0587
Ian


----------



## paulie (Mar 18, 2007)

BCA Chugach is about the biggest you can get


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

I think I have that same igloo set up. So I know the problem of having to move a ton of snow to get one done! What I do is I have a bca that will fit in my pack and I carry/rig another grain shovel a #10 or #12... You can get them at most hardware stores. We take everything in on selds so size is not that much of a problem. 

Plastic only lasts me a year - the metal ones seem to last a bit longer.


----------

